# I'm at the Pizza Hut.  I'm at the Taco Bell.



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm at the combination Pizza Hut and Taco Bell.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 28, 2009)

hipSTARS


----------



## Azure (Sep 28, 2009)

I like the little personal pan pizzas.  NOT JUST FOR KIDS!


----------

